# Buried Tales of Pinebox, Texas - regional horror anthology



## Preston DuBose (Jul 22, 2009)

_Buried Tales of Pinebox, Texas_ is an (evil) baker's dozen stories of the supernatural. On the surface, Pinebox, Texas is just another small, rural East Texas community nestled in the piney woods of the Big Thicket. But a darkness stains the fringes of this little community. Whether it's snake cultists running a local bar or a ghost in the high school boy's locker room, there's much more to this small town than meets the eye. Pinebox is where countless secrets are buried, but the dead don't always stay that way. Check out killer stories by David Wellington, Shane Hensley, Jess Hartley, J.D. Wiker, Monica Valentinelli, Charles Rice, and more.



Here are just a few of the stories found within Buried Tales:

_The Evil Within_, by Derek Gunn - What could cause bodies to appear dessicated practically overnight? A rookie Sheriff's deputy refuses to turn a blind eye to Pinebox's unusual qualities when he teams up with the county's unofficial coroner to solve a series of murders.

_Mother_, by Trey Gorden - Art has never had what you'd call a successful life. In fact, you could call it downright cursed. But all of that could finally change after he sees a news story that offers a tantalizing hint about his mother's death. All he has to do is live long enough to see it through.

_Blood-Born_, by Charles Rice - A hospital visit turns violent for a recovering Leukemia patient. If Jack can't control the presence growing inside him, it threatens to consume him just as it has done his predecessors.

_Lovable Creatures_, by Jason Blair - Alby and Angie have seen some weird things during the graveyard shift at Speedy Pete's gas 'n beer. Things just got weirder.

_Guitar Zero_, by Shane Lacy Hensley - ETU student and hot-shot programmer Cal Griffis can't resist the challenge of hacking a dead friend's private hard drive. Unfortunately for Cal, this is one challenge he should have ignored.

_The One That Got Away_, by Preston P. DuBose - A fishing trip on Lake Greystone takes a turn for the strange when best friends Clay and Pete find a body in the water. Things get even more interesting when the "body" turns out to still be alive!

_Pie_, by Monica Valentinelli - One villain is pitted against another in this cat-and-mouse tale of murder, mistaken identity... and pie!


----------



## William Woodall (Jun 8, 2009)

This sounds interesting.  As a part-time Texan myself I like things that have a local flavor, both to read and to write.  I'll check it out.


----------



## Preston DuBose (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks William! It's a great collection of authors--and stories--so I hope you enjoy it. I forgot to mention that while there's a decent preview on the Amazon page, if you want to read an even _longer_ preview you can visit the book's page at http://buriedtales.12tomidnight.com for a link to a PDF.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

This looks so great!

It's unfortunately priced just a tad over what I am normally willing to pay for an Indie author, but I did download the sample.

I will purchase when I either run out of the lower priced books or get some more money.  

Man, I need to get a second job just to support my habit.


----------



## Preston DuBose (Jul 22, 2009)

Then I'll have to hope you like the sample, RedAdept. 

For what it's worth, author David Wellington has seven published novels to his credit, with another one hitting shelves this Fall. He is most well known for his vampire novel _13 Bullets_. Author Derek Gunn has three novels published and two more due this year. Some of the other authors have been writing and publishing for years, too. That said, I totally understand having to pace your spending. It may not be drugs, but ours is still an expensive habit!


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

This does sound interesting.  I'm born and raised in Southeast Texas and am glad to see the area getting a little notice.  Are these authors all locals as well?  I'm going to check it out.  Thank you.  Beryl


----------



## Preston DuBose (Jul 22, 2009)

As it turned out, of the dozen authors only three of us are Texans. Two grew up in Lufkin. I think everyone did a pretty good job of capturing the feeling of what Pinebox is all about, though. As a frame of reference, if you could point to Pinebox on a map, it would be where San Augustine County is in real life.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2009)

Preston - 

This sounds wonderful! 

It's right up my alley - love creepy, scary stories! And the backdrop of this small, rural Texas town is just a great setting! 

The best of luck on this. I'm sure horror/thriller fans will be all over it!


----------



## Preston DuBose (Jul 22, 2009)

Thank you! We're doing all we can to get the word out and introducing fans to just how creepy rural America can be.


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

Preston DuBose said:


> As it turned out, of the dozen authors only three of us are Texans. Two grew up in Lufkin. I think everyone did a pretty good job of capturing the feeling of what Pinebox is all about, though. As a frame of reference, if you could point to Pinebox on a map, it would be where San Augustine County is in real life.


I now know why Pinebox sounded so familiar to me. I used to drive through Dimebox and Old Dimebox area quite frequently up around Shiro if memory serves. That's a little west and maybe north of Huntsville. I love it up in there with the hills and the pines and the lakes. I'm going to download the sample tonight. I forgot to do it the other day. I got distracted . Beryl


----------



## Preston DuBose (Jul 22, 2009)

I drive through Dimebox maybe once a month on my way to my parents' ranch. I really like the area, and I love driving through the Lost Pines in Bastrop. The Lost Pines were once all part of the Big Thicket ranging across East Texas, Louisana, and beyond, but something about the climate or soil changed thousands of years ago and now the Lost Pines are like an island of East Texas plopped down in central Texas.

I hope you enjoy the sample! I definitely would love to hear what you think about it.


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

When I was a little girl, my dad used to take us to the old Bragg Road to see the Bragg ghost light.  We went quite often took picnic baskets with us.  Then we'd sit in the dark and tell ghost stories while watching for the light.  We saw some very unusual things out there, but were never sure what we were looking at until one night, a bright blue-green light barreled toward us faster than a train.  My dad must have been driving 60 MPH in reverse!  Anyhow the light caught up with us and then rose up and went over the top of the car.  We stopped and watched it disappear through the back windshield.  My dad never took us back after that!  
The point of the story is that this is a real ghost story from the Piney Woods of East Texas.  Sorry, I forgot to mention that.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Beryl said:


> When I was a little girl, my dad used to take us to the old Bragg Road to see the Bragg ghost light. We went quite often took picnic baskets with us. Then we'd sit in the dark and tell ghost stories while watching for the light. We saw some very unusual things out there, but were never sure what we were looking at until one night, a bright blue-green light barreled toward us faster than a train. My dad must have been driving 60 MPH in reverse! Anyhow the light caught up with us and then rose up and went over the top of the car. We stopped and watched it disappear through the back windshield. My dad never took us back after that!
> The point of the story is that this is a real ghost story from the Piney Woods of East Texas. Sorry, I forgot to mention that.


Wow, that sounds very exciting, Beryl! Is there a story behind the Bragg ghost light? I've never heard of it before.


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

marianner said:


> Wow, that sounds very exciting, Beryl! Is there a story behind the Bragg ghost light? I've never heard of it before.


The story my daddy told us was that the breakman on the old railroad line that used to run through there (the road is actually an abandoned railway line), fell off the train and it cut his head off. Supposedly, the Bragg Light is his ghost, looking for his head with one of those train laterns. But I've read that the Indians who used to live in the area knew of the light and that was long before any trains or railroads came to the area. It's anyone's guess, I suppose. (I think it's fairies! ) Beryl


----------

